# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  Formula for Cycling and Dosing T3

## CYCLEON

One subject that keeps coming up that many people have difficulty is with properly dosing and tapering T3. 

Now while THERE IS NO EVIDENCE WHATSOEVER for the persistent rumor that improper t3 use will shut down your thyroid forever, it is also not something to take lightly and like all AAS, should be respected. Ive come up with a formula based on the research Ive done, and both theory as well as practical experience point that it should work well for your fat burning goals as well as give you a proper taper so that the thyroid is able to recover its normal function as quickly as possible. The key to this is having a long enough taper coming off of it. Since origionally designing this formula some will note that I have taken 5% off of the ramp period and placed it toward the back taper insted - this is because I have become convinced that in the presences of exogeneous supplementation, the thyroid shuts down fairly quickly and so the better to spend that time on the taper down. 

NOTE 1: If you have never used T3 before, it is suggested that you lessen your constant time and increase your ramp up period to determin your reaction to t3 before heavy use.

NOTE 2: Synthroid (t4) may also be used to good effect with this formula but of course the maximums are diffferent - the ratio of t4:t3 is about 4:1 or 4.5:1 so 100mcg of t3=about 400-450mcg of t4

________________________________________ 
CYCLEONS T3 CYCLE FORMULA 

Its pretty simple really  5/40/55 is a time-based formula whereby X% of the time of the entire cycle should be spent in one of 3 periods  up/constant/down: 

RULE  1 
5% of the time is spent ramping up to your maximum 
40% of the time is at your maximum 
55% of the time is spent ramping down to cessation (nothing) 

RULE  2 
Each up/down period is further broken down into equal segments for each dosing level with the emphasis being the dosing level toward the end of the period. 

RULE  3
I dont ever recommend taking more than 125mcg per day and 100mcg will do for most. Above this amount is quite catabolic without hefty concurrent doses of AAS. There are those who advocate higher doses and it is feasible to do so but IMO the effectiveness gains above 100-125mcg are not really worth it.

________________________________________ 
Example 1 
An example for a 20-day cycle with a max of 100mcg ED using 25mcg pills. Calculate the number of days of each period first (Notice that where the up/down period is unable to be broken into 3 exactly equal parts, the extra is put on the dose level at the last part of the period. (.5) means 1/2 a pill or 12.5mcg

UP CONST DOWN 
4 days 6days 10days 
5% 40% 55% 
2 44444444 33222111.5.5.5

______________________________ 
Example 2 
An example for a 60-day cycle with a max of 125mcg ED using 25mcg pills. Notice that where the up/down period is unable to be broken into 3 exactly equal parts, the extra is put on the dose level at the last part of the period. 


UP CONST DOWN 
12 days 18days 30days 
5% 40% 55% 
234 555555555555555555555555 44444433333322222221111111.5.5.5.5.5.5.5 

Hope this helps someone! 

 :Cool:

----------


## Nathan

Good info bro. Personally, T3 frightens me. I don't like the idea of shutting down natural production of so many things in my body. Maybe if you could use T3 effectively (to a degree) without shutting down natural production but that's tough to gauge properly as everyone's different. 12.5mcg ED could work but who can say? BTW, you're a homosexual. :Smilie:

----------


## CYCLEON

> BTW, you're a homosexual.


Nathan - ur such a flirt  :Embarrassment:  

 :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:

----------


## The Iron Game

Cycleon, I also used to look upon t3 as a pyramid, up along and down, but then started thinking if there was any such need to taper up?

----------


## Nathan

WTF? You're a mod too CYC? I hate you guys! Everyone's a damn mod but me. Well fuck all of you...or something less petty and more congratulatory.

----------


## CYCLEON

IG - u can see that im already into it with fonz at EF - I dont think that its neccessary if youve done it often but like DNP - not so wise fo rnewbies IMO (but i could be wrong) - i normally do 5/40/55 - which is closer to what fonz advocates but i dont spike it to 150mcg so i dont think the taper has ot be quite as long. (again, could be wrong)

----------


## CYCLEON

nathan - as u can see, they let almost any one in here these days  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## CYCLEON

Fonz and I have just had this big fight over it at EF - he and warlobo prefer a quicker upramp and spiking to 150mcg ED (but only for advanced users)- 

the upshot is a preferred 5/40/55 (instead of 20/30/50) for a max of 100mcg for newbies or a shorter cycle where the backend cant be tapered as long or - for a max of 150mcg for advanced users (which is actually if u look, about 5% ramp, 42% over or at 100mcg, 53% back end so about 5/40/55) the main difference is that you continue to spike up during the middle phase where the other stays constant.

Unless ur advanced tho i would keep it at 100mcg ED and down - tho i might go with the higher spike my next shot.

----------


## juiceon

I was just thinking about this today. I like the cycle you outlined. Now, is it true that T3 is best used when you are well into a fat loss cycle? I've read that it is most "useful" after you have already shed the easy fat and your metabolism is not up enough to get rid of the last 5-10-15 lbs or whatever. I've used T3 and didn't really notice anything until I was up in the higher dosages, so I want to have that period (high dosages) coincide with the right timing of my fat loss cycle overall - whether that be the beginning, middle, or end.

Also, is it true that T3 can make a gaining cycle more effective by speeding up protein synthesis?? I have not used T3 for gains, but would if others have had positive results for this purpose.

Thanks Cycleon - very informative!

----------


## CYCLEON

well some people wiat until your thyroid shuts down in a cutting cycle (as it will when on DNP , heavy ECA , clen - anything that raises the body temp high) but IMO it should just be part of the whole cycle

its used in a bulk cycle to help absorb all the protien u need - never go over 50mcg ED then and 25mcg is all i recommend.

----------


## Blindfaith

I got this post from elite thought you would like some more info on this subject.

Some folks do find that one week on clen , one week on eca works better for them, but the main point is that the two day on, two day off is NOT the way to take clen. And by then end of 8 weeks, you will need a break from both the clen and the eca. 

One other point of interest would be adding in the Yohim. Take a look at some of he threads by Macro on this. 

I just got to chuckle at all you "less than 50mcg" T3 folks. My guinea pigs START at 50mcg and quickly ramp up. Then take a LONG time to comedown. The taper down is the most important part - you must give your body enough time to re-start normal production. 
We let them ramp up based on how they are effected - I let them decide... we increase the dose every three days until they hit a dose where they feel "uncomfortable". We then back off 25mcgs and then hold at that level for a good six days, then start the tapering back down. 

Each respond differently to the dosage, and adding in eca/clen will also come into play. Some top out quick at 125/150, while I have gone to 250. And I've not really seen to much difference from men or women - as in it don't seem to matter how big or small you are. But this is just anecdotal observations. 

If you tilt you head to the right, you will see my attempt to make a graph of a typical dosing schedule. Each dot is 12.5mcgs of T3 and the interval is three days. This is an 8 week cycle where we jump in with both feet, ramp up quick, hold, then back off with a nice long taper 

.... 
...... 
........ 
.......... 
............ 
.............. 
.............. 
............ 
.......... 
......... 
........ 
....... 
...... 
..... 
.... 
... 
.. 
. 
. 

So on day one you would take four 12.5mcg doses of T3 every day. Now I like to spread the dose out. But I dont think it really matters much if you were to take 25mcg in the morning and 25mcg in the afternoon. In other words, its not a big deal to take four SEPERATE12.5mcg doses (no fan of cutting tabs). After three days, you would go to 75mcg, Say 25 in the morning, 25 in the afternoon, and 25 in the evening. 

And notice the LONG tapper back down. This is key. 

I also like to make the anabolic used during the cycle longer than the T3/eca/clen cycle to prevent as much muscle loss as possible. So start one week prior to the T3 and keep on one week after. This would give you a 10 week total cycle for cutting. 

Now uncomfortable is not the most scientific term LOL, but you WILL know it. Shaky, skidish, like you just pounded a 12 of Mt Dew.... And about the dosing schedule, I suggest one takes it through out the day. From all accounts, you just can't say take "x" amount of T3 and you will get "x" results. If you find that taking it on an empty stomach means you use less while getting the same effect, then hell, by all means take it on an empty gut. Myself, and a few others seem to do better if it don't kick in quite as fast, so I take it with food. But again - thats just me. 

I've posted this so many times that I almost have given up, if anyone can show me proof that over doing T3 kills your thyroid.... (Yes, while your 'on' T3 it shuts down) but your thyroid WILL START BACK UP and if you do a solid slow taper, you can avoid the rebound.

----------


## juiceon

This is all great info. Unlike all the other stuff I've done, I never felt like I had the T3 down to the point where I knew how it worked best for me. All this info. makes sense based on my experiences and I feel like I now have direction with this stuff. Thanks Bros.

----------


## CYCLEON

yeah - that post is from Warlobo - a good systlem also but 150mcg is only for advanced users and his formula isnt made to cover varying time periods - both he and fonz know their stuff tho.

----------


## poppapump58

Is it ok to take xenadrine while your on the 20 day T3 cycle. This is my first time to take T3 so any info would help.

----------


## CYCLEON

ECA stacks are a good addition to T3 - it can quickly get catabolic if you arent taking AS tho.

----------


## poppapump58

Thanks for the feedback.

----------


## Frank Castle

anyone ever used thyreotom?

----------


## Frank Castle

its apparently 10mcg of t3 and 40mcg of t4. how would one cycle that combo or is it worth doing?

----------


## LewdTenant

stick to sraight T3 bro.

Lewd





> _Originally posted by Frank Castle_ 
> *its apparently 10mcg of t3 and 40mcg of t4. how would one cycle that combo or is it worth doing?*

----------


## PaPaPumP

Yes, mixing the two can provide extraordinary results. However, clen is known to spare muscle, more than T3. Depends what look you are going for. If you're looking at just staying lean and toned, it should be fine to run them both. However, if you are looking to put some lean muscle mass on, it might be better to stick with just the clen.

BTW....When you cycle clen...2 weeks on/ 2 weeks off...on your 2 "off" weeks, run an ECA so your metabolism can stay at an elevated level.

Good luck on your decision. Not many people post in this forum, so you can always post your question in the Female Forum, or Steroid Forum, and someone will gladly answer your question.

----------


## Cycleon

T3 is not dangerous - it will temporarily shut down your natural thyroid function which can produce a lag after supplementation unless you taper correctly as shown above - it will eat muscle tho, unless you are taking anavar , winny or primo while taking it. but it is a great stack with clen - please look at my ketotifen thread in here as well to get better clen and ECA results.

----------


## jake the snake

What about combining clen and eca? Will that spare the muscles?

----------


## Buddha_Red

clen and eca will just make you run hotter and faster, it wont effect muscle loss

Its one of the great debates how much muscle will be eaten and at what dosages.

most say you have to run some AAS to prevent it or keep your dosages no higher than 50mcg.

just depends who you talk to really.

----------


## Big_Dippin

Great post and replies, fellas. I learned a whole shit load of info from that.

----------


## ddrew

thanks for the info. I cut very easy but my girlfriend use's t3 we have been using a longer ramp up and a little shorter ramp down I will have her try your way next time. Also how is the best way to combine it with clen ? we take one tab a day for two days than two days off and increase by one more tab a day every 8 days.

----------


## Buddha_Red

BUMP!! EVERYONE needs to read this. great T3 info

----------


## Sigmund Froid

Clenbuterol is anti-catabolic.

----------


## spanishfly

I was wondering if someone could give me some advice?

I finished a cycle of deca and winnie about two months ago. I got scared because it totally messed both my blood levels and choleterol up, as well as getting heart pains. I really just want to get down to 8% bodyfat as I am 18%now. Iweigh 195, use a strict diet and cardio schedule and yet cant get rid of fat in midsection. I am alos allergic to ephedrine and thermogenic products. My question is would something like primobolan and T3 be dangerous. Thanks.

----------


## painintheazz

I just used this approach on my current T3 cycle and feel good. Bump for the good taper ratio.

Pain

----------


## MAGNUS

Has anyone got an example of a 6week cycle with a max/constant of 100mcgs please.....it's hard to put a 6 weeker together as i dont know how i should taper down.

----------


## ozmax98

i have the same question for CYCLEON AND PAIN.. i got recommended a cutting cycle that i am going to start pretty soon. and in it it's t3 from weeks 2 to 8.......... so how would i follow the 5/40/55 % method. and is that safe for that many weeks thanks.

----------


## painintheazz

I ran T3 for a little over 6 weeks and was fine so IMO that length of time is fine. For a dosage cycle I need to know what max dosage you want to go up to.

Pain

----------


## ozmax98

i have the same question for CYCLEON AND PAIN.. i got recommended a cutting cycle that i am going to start pretty soon. and in it it's t3 from weeks 2 to 8.......... so how would i follow the 5/40/55 % method. and is that safe for that many weeks thanks.

----------


## painintheazz

Tell me what you want to go up to for a max. Why did you post 2 times??

pain

----------


## ozmax98

i replied twice by accident. sorry...i would like to go up to 100mcg..thanks

----------


## painintheazz

OK this would be how I do it. the number refers to the number of pills granted they are 25mcg.

1/2/3/days 4-20 4/3/3/3/3/3/3/2/2/2/2/2/2/1/1/1/1/1/1/.5/.5/.5/.5

That is 42 days, and the percents are 7%/40%/53% that is pretty much how I ran mine. 

Pain

----------


## ozmax98

I'M SORRY THAT'S STILL A LITTLE CONFUSING...THE NUMBERS DON'T ADD UP TO 42 DAYS??...... ALSO YOU HAVE MAIL. THANKS.....

----------


## painintheazz

They add up to 42 days when I count them. Do you see that I have put from day 4 - day 20 take 4 pills a day, instead of writing 4/4/4/4/4/4/4/.......

Pain

----------


## ozmax98

OK COOL I GOT IT....THANKS ALOT..I'M JUST ASKING ANYTHING AND EVERYTHING. LOL.... U HAVE MAIL.

----------


## painintheazz

OK, do you mean PM or mail. If you mailed me I didn't get it or I deleted by accident because it went to my junk mail folder. I deleted your PM because I answered it here. BTW, take the T3 early in the morning on an empty stomach and the clen it really doesn't matter. For clen I split up the higher dosages, above 60mcg, though.

Pain

----------


## zmatalucci

would I be able to shed some fat while on ethanate500mg/week..tren75mg e.o.d.

----------


## painintheazz

> _Originally posted by zmatalucci_ 
> *would I be able to shed some fat while on ethanate500mg/week..tren75mg e.o.d.*


With diet and cardio, of course.

Pain

----------


## zmatalucci

perfect,,,how much cardio would you reccomend per week. I would like to continue w/ my current program,,however I would be more than willing to throw in cardio on top of that. Would you say like 45minutes (treadmill) a day -- 5 days a week?

----------


## painintheazz

If you continue your current workouts I would start with 30mins for 4 days a week and see how you like that. I am a little scared to offer that 45mins at 5 days a week is good because you might get a bit catabolic with that amount of cardio, so I would start out at a lower number and then work your way up if you can, it will be better for your muscles. Also do your cardio first thing in the morning or after a workout for best results. Hope this helps.

Pain

----------


## painintheazz

O shit I forgot you are on AS, sorry bro you can go with 45mins 5 days a week, just make sure this isn't to much on your central nervouse system.

Pain

----------


## zmatalucci

Alright cool,, thanks for the help!

----------


## painintheazz

Welcome bro,

Pain

----------


## ozmax98

OK IS ANOTHER NAME FOR T3 IS CYTOMEL OR TRIACANA ??? I THOUGHT IT WAS TRIACANA. BUT MY FRIEND IS SAYING CYTOMEL.. AND IS T3 SAFE FOR A 12 WEEK CYCLE?? OR MAYBE HE IS THINKING CYTOMEL AND SUGGESTING TO TAKE CYTOMEL FOR 12 WEEKS?? WHICH IS A STRONGER FAT BURNER?? :Don't know:

----------


## ozmax98

OK I ANSWERED MY OWN QUESTION... :Big Grin:  BUT NOW ANOTHER ONE LEFT IS IT OK TO DO A 12 WEEK CYCLE????? I WAS RECOMMENDED 6 WEEKS FROM A PAIN IN THE ASS.... :Devil Grin:

----------


## painintheazz

Depends on what you want to do for dosage, if you are running high dosage (100mcg or so) as a fat burner then 6 weeks should be good, if not you need to look at your diet and cardio...... If you are using it to aid in a bulking cycle and keep some fat off and increase protein synthesis, using a dose of 12.5-25mcg per day then I have heard that 12 weeks is fine. I am going to do that my next bulking cycle. 

Pain

----------


## JoeShift

Trying to figure out a T3, clen cycle... anyone have ideas? 4 - 6 weeks would be ideal, trying to lose body fat currently 6'2", 233, 16%bf. Thanks for the help!

----------


## painintheazz

There is tons of info within this tread just read it. BTW are you planning on taking T3 without AS, not a good idea.

Pain

----------


## Mentalism

badass thread. Had questions about t3 10minutes ago and now I have none. Good times, awesome thread fellas

----------


## painintheazz

I am going to bump this as there has been a bunch of T3 questions as of the past few days.

Pain

----------


## Pinch

so T3/clen /eca/test/primo/winny = awesome cutting cycle ?

----------


## sigrabbit

bump for an answer to last post. I am considering tren /prop/t3

----------


## daem

on monday of next week (june 9th) i will be beginning T3 and running it for 6 weeks.

the stack im currently on will allow me to be using eq/enth for another 5 weeks, fina/winny for 8 and 7 weeks respectively.

so in essence it will be enth/eq/tren /winny/t3/clen /eca.

should get some badass results from this latter half of my 18 week cycle since i put on slightly more mass than hoped for during the first 10 weeks.

----------


## criminal

how does this sound like : clen + t3 for 3 weeks,followed by another 3 week of T3 alone.Keep in mind i'm not too worried about muscle loss,although it would be good if i can keep it to a minimum.

----------


## LozTajMahaj

Well can someone help me. I got T3 from inter. pharm. they are 40 mcg caps with powder in them. Its not like a pill you can break. Any suggestions on breaking it down so I can taper up and down. I was just gonna start off at 40 mcgs then go up to 80 then back down to 40. Now you all got me paranoid.

----------


## AD2

hey the info i read on the earlier posts are great, its really helping me understand T3 and how to cycle it, i was just wondering how i would cycle in sust 250 to stack with T3. when would i start it, how much would i take ect. info on this would be great, thanks!!

----------


## DF2003

great info

----------


## Braveheart311

Still havent gotten a straight answer.....

Whats the best way to take clen and t3 at the same time?

----------


## Cycleon

> Still havent gotten a straight answer.....
> 
> Whats the best way to take clen and t3 at the same time?


Then you should read your PMs more often, especially when I take time to answer them  :Wink:

----------


## Braveheart311

sorry cycleon , you have been a great help.

----------


## BASK8KACE

Bump.

xxample, xxt3

----------


## Ammar

Cycleon, I know this thread might be kinda old but if you could PM me on how to stack clen /T3 as you did for Braveheart I would appreciate it.

Thanks. Great thread.

----------


## Joe Rilla

Thank you you so much for that great post and sharing all of your experience as well as extensive research on proper t-3 dosing and tapering.
This is my first time experimenting with Cytomel so I understand that you say I should increase my up ramp and decrease my constant. . However I do not understand the manner or math in which I should ramp down and also how many equal parts to to break the down ramp into .
I was thinking 10/35/55% would be good acording to your formula, but
How many equal parts I should break my down ramp into confuses me the most.

Would you be so kind as to help me figure out my first cycle which I think should be 30 days, but let me know if you disagree. I would really appreciate it .

----------


## chinups

I was going touse this formula. I got this from someone who is basicly one of the most ripped ppl I know.

T3

1/1/2/2/2/2/3/3/3/3/3/3/4/4/4/4/4/4/3/3/3/3/3/3/2/2/2/1/1/1/1/5/.5/.5/.5/


of course they are 25 pills

----------


## Joe Rilla

Why do you say it is not a good idea to do T-3 when not uing AAS ?.
I just finished a 12 week 500 mg enethate/ 400 mg deca cycle . I inished HCG and Nolvadex post cycle recovery. Now i wanted to cut up using T-3 . 
It seemed like a good idea, do you think differently.Please let me know.
Thank You.




> There is tons of info within this tread just read it. BTW are you planning on taking T3 without AS, not a good idea.
> 
> Pain

----------


## Brando457

for a 5 week cycle of T3 with the 25mcg tabs what would be best to do, I m looking for optimum but safest fatloss

----------


## Cycleon

I honestly dont think a long ramp up period is necessary - much more important is the down ramp

5 weeks basically ramp up in 3 days for max and then run for about 2 weeks then start tapering down for 2.5 more weeks

----------


## djb

Hey people,
i found this web-site through the work i do and thought it maybe of some interest to you all.
www.bnf.org 
It is the british medical associations drug/medication refferal site as used by practising medical professionals in the uk.
I used it to look for an unbiased view point on cytomel (thyroxine sodium).
When you get onto the sites homepage click on bnf46,on this page in the top right corner is a blank box, type in thyroxine sodium or hypothyroidism(not cytomel,its got a different name over here i guess).It will display lots of choices in a seperate left colum,have a read,see what you think.I find it intresting, you may not. I have not tried other generic drug groups but i guess they will be on there some place.Enjoy,hope its useful.

I have posted this for educational reasons.Not because i condone this activity.

----------


## Cycleon

djb you are confusing t3 with t4, thyroxine is t4 - as per the site (thanks for listing it):

Levothyroxine sodium (thyroxine sodium) is the treatment of choice for maintenance therapy. The initial dose should not exceed 100 micrograms daily, preferably before breakfast, or 25 to 50 micrograms in elderly patients or those with cardiac disease, increased by 25 to 50 micrograms at intervals of at least 4 weeks. The usual maintenance dose to relieve hypothyroidism is 100 to 200 micrograms daily which can be administered as a single dose.

In infants and children doses of thyroxine, for congenital hypothyroidism and juvenile myxoedema, should be titrated according to clinical response, growth assessment, and measurements of plasma thyroxine and thyroid-stimulating hormone.

Liothyronine sodium has a similar action to levothyroxine but is more rapidly metabolised and has a more rapid effect; 20 micrograms is equivalent to 100 micrograms of levothyroxine. Its effects develop after a few hours and disappear within 24 to 48 hours of discontinuing treatment. It may be used in severe hypothyroid states when a rapid response is desired.

---------------------------------

Note - this is only describing amounts needed for medical use - t3 is preferrable for BB uses due to rapid onset and shorter half life to elimination - thus controllable - but t4 can be used as well.

----------


## scottninpo

should T3 be taken at one time, or should doses be spread throughout the day?

----------


## Cycleon

one time is fine - half life is about 24-30 hours so no problem

----------


## scottninpo

> Should you take all the T3 at one time or spread it out during the day?


look one post above lol

----------


## Animal Cracker

I prefer to split em up...sides do not seem to hit me if I take Am/PM doses.

----------


## TheJuicer

Would running T-3 at say 75mcg for 4 weeks with Test Enth for say at say 250mg for 10 weeks and at week six when the test is a bit kicked in...then hit it with the T-3...another words can you run Test Enth and T-3??

----------


## JDMSilviaSpecR

Yes it is recommended to run test with t3 to prevent muscle breakdown...haven't you read this post?

----------


## GRIPS

ONE word "redundant[B]'

----------


## Aguro

Great post guy, i was just wondering one thing.. If someone using say 25-50 mg for 6 week with a bulking cycle, does he need to ramp down too? How would you ramp this down?

----------


## MEERCAT44

lets se your cutting cycle?

----------


## cardiodan

With cycleons cycle, do you need to know your temperatures?
Also, what about pct? Is it considered?

----------


## userabuser

T3 what it is - cytomel 
A thyroid hormone, burns fat
http://www.anabolicreview.com/drugp....php?steroid=15

cycling and dosages:
http://www.anabolicreview.com/vbull...hp?threadid=766

----------


## Soprano9mm

I'm gonna start T-3 today, what the longest one should use it.

----------


## Ryan2g

Is it good to run the t3 at the same time as the clen ? Is it really necessary?

----------


## wired-up

great info. would 3 weeks of t3 with 2 weeks of clen give me good results for fat loss? anyone got a suggested ramp schedule for 3 weeks?

----------


## jlardinois

I'm on Week 2 of my first cycle, Test E (1-12) and Winny (10-14). I am 5'11", 192 with approx 9-11% bf. I have pretty good ab definition right now. I have Liquid T3/Clen from AR-R . I will be using Clen with PCT but I will be adding T3 starting Week 3.

My goal is to get up to a solid 200-205 after the cycle with a loss of 2% bf preferably. More specifically, i want to get my abs further defined, cut away some of that fat on the lower abs, and get my pec striations and serratus to jump out more. I've tried searching different dosing posts for T3 but would like someone to set me up with an effective dosing schedule. 

I have a pic at:
Pre-Cycle Pic 

How does this work starting Week 3? I stole it from the 1st page of the thread, lol. 

1/2/3/days 4-20 4/3/3/3/3/3/3/2/2/2/2/2/2/1/1/1/1/1/1/.5/.5/.5/.5.

----------


## wired-up

do a search for mallet's thyroid/T3 threads. you need to read up on thyroid function before trying it. be ready to do thyroid-PCT too.

----------


## jlardinois

thanks wired..i have read mallet's post on pct (t-100x and coleus, etc...). I do know what the thyroid does and know it's serious **** to take t3. It's also serious **** taking aas but I have done my homework. I was just hoping to get it customized by someone knowledgeable in the area specific to my current stats and goal along with the test/winny i am on. 

Thanks.

----------


## wired-up

okay, cool. just trying to help out. wanted to make sure you weren't going into it blindly. i'd love to help you out, but i'm not enough of an expert on this stuff to give you dosing. hopefully someone else will chime in.

----------


## Foolish Fitness

What if your dosage is only 50mcg do you still need to come down so slowly?
I'm assuming the answer is yes.

Here is what I put together for a 6 week cycle with a max of 50mcg.
I'm also running clen 2 weeks on 1 off.

Day 1-3 =25mcg (1 tab)
Day 3-23 =50mcg (2 tabs)
Day 23-29 =37.5mcg (1.5 tabs)
Day30-36 -=25 mcg (1 tab)
Day 36-42 =12.5 mcg (.5 tab)

I'm a fitness model/competitor. 5'9" current 147. Competition wt 128-135.

Input appreciated

----------


## Kevan

Everyone is different, My wife takes 125mcg. On the advise of I think it was Warlo, we followed what he had posted cause we were not seeing results from ramping up and down as most suggest. She goes directly to 125mcg first day for 5 days, coming down at 75mcg for 1 day and 25 for 1 day to complete the week. 5 days off and back at it again. We were also concerned about shutting down the thyroid but had her dr check her 2 weeks off of the T3's and it was functioning normally. So it appears to be safe and very effective. Note she is 5'5" 140 lbs and has been lifting for 3 years, so a lot of that is muscle. Just so you know i'm not talking about some 300lb woman  :Smilie:  Hope that helps for what it is worth.

----------


## sooner45

> Everyone is different, My wife takes 125mcg. On the advise of I think it was Warlo, we followed what he had posted cause we were not seeing results from ramping up and down as most suggest. She goes directly to 125mcg first day for 5 days, coming down at 75mcg for 1 day and 25 for 1 day to complete the week. 5 days off and back at it again. We were also concerned about shutting down the thyroid but had her dr check her 2 weeks off of the T3's and it was functioning normally. So it appears to be safe and very effective. Note she is 5'5" 140 lbs and has been lifting for 3 years, so a lot of that is muscle. Just so you know i'm not talking about some 300lb woman  Hope that helps for what it is worth.


Hey Kev, do you think there is any danger in just starting out at 150-200mg vs ramping up? With Clen you ramp up and with T3 and using Malets formula youd dont. Any Risks? Thanks Bro!

----------


## cardiodan

btw, i read somewhere youre not supposed to use clen for pct with t3, as it is antagonistic to the thyroid. Mallet says so.

----------


## fatass

hi im a new member but i have been working out for about 4 years i experienced and accident along the way a car accident that interupted my work out for six months along with me eating and working out diciplin. i currently hit up a cycle of sustenon 250 with premo 100mg for 10 weeeks i gained from 175lbs to 205lbs from 10%fat to 11.3% fat then i stoped did ACG for 3 weeks and was off gears for about 2months then went on a wini cycle EOD witch was a waist of money cuz it dident do **** plus i did diet but nor cardio i f***** up there well dont matter i pretty much since december have been eating right tilapia, egg whites, protein shakes, chicken breast, less then 30g carbs a day from good carbs like brocoli, spinach, brown rice, whole weat, and grits, i do 20min bike everyday on the third to highest level at the end of the 20min the machine sais 500 calories that i burned it varies but always 500 or more as well as crunches with leg raises and obliques. im doen to about 184 and 9% its working but what a pain in the ass along with the diet i have been taking staker3 with chitostan and i recently ordered to take cytomel and clen i still haven recieved it cuz i ordered it threw mexmeds its coming from mexico i was planing in taking the cytomel 6weeks pyramid up and pyramid down with the max of 75mcg a day every 4 days incresing the doasege then staying at an equilibrium then going back down and gradualy working my normal thyroid function back as for the clen which i have takn before my body tolerates it extremly well with up to 120mcg a day or i guess its 4 tablets i was wondering from experiences with cytomel and clen mix what are the outcomes and hazards associated with this mix

----------


## sooner45

Do a search for "Mallets" Threads about T3 and Clen , from what I see Mallets 7/5 Split works really good! I'm fixin to give it a go myself, but I would say that you need to research your @$$ of on this stuff, this stuff will mess your Thyroid up for life if you dont do it right. I've been researchin this stuff for about 2 months and still not ready to take the plunge. Take your time, research, be safe, and good luck!

----------


## fatass

tanks sooner 45 i have been doing my homework on this but the safe zone is 6 weeks which i might do 4 weeks insatid along with the clen but my cousin has taken cytomel various amounts of times as well his wife recently is on her 5th week and has lost 30lbs and eating her favorite foods ( sounds like a comercial) so i dont know i mean im very cousious with that cuz my mom has thyroid problems and she is iverweight by about 40lbs but then again she dont take care of her self according to what i have reaserched while your on the t3 your thyroid stops producig the hormone simply beasue you are replacing it with artificial t3 jsut like with test you put test in your body stops making its own your balls go up while your on it you ramp up then ramp down do gradualy put your normal body back in place but the thyroid a gland according my a doctor when your thyroid shuts off something has to compensate for it now the Doc never stated if the hormone making t3 part of your thyroid is what shuts down or everything else thats what confuses me im pretty sure that of you work your way slow on to the t3 then eaven slower when your going to go off and not use it for more than 6 weeks and to be safe only for 5 weeks 1 time it shouldent **** you up just as long as you dont exeed 100mcg a day and spread out the tablets through out the day. now for all the dare devils do what you want but for you hazerdous ppl i would take my cousins way cuz hes done it more than once its worked and he has no thyroid problems.

----------


## sooner45

This might Help~~~~~~~>http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=148467

----------


## thebrakes

> What if your dosage is only 50mcg do you still need to come down so slowly?
> I'm assuming the answer is yes.
> 
> Here is what I put together for a 6 week cycle with a max of 50mcg.
> I'm also running clen 2 weeks on 1 off.
> 
> Day 1-3 =25mcg (1 tab)
> Day 3-23 =50mcg (2 tabs)
> Day 23-29 =37.5mcg (1.5 tabs)
> ...


bump on this. i'll be taking T3 for 6 weeks, along with anabolics and other fat burners (forskolin, green tea, yohimbine, 7-OXO, etc) and was curious with the dosage. i would really prefer a low-dose T3 regimen, as i dont have test or clen in the cycle and would like to not lose quite as much muscle (some is ok) so does the above schedule look good, or would the down-taper need to be more gradual and end lower, say:

day 1-2: 12.5mg
day 3-4: 25mg
day 5-25: 50mg
day 26-32: 25mg
day 33-38: 12.5mg
day 39-42: 5mg

which would be about a 9/50/40 split. the long duration combined with the above "missing elements af anbolism" make me hesitant about upping the dose. reckon i will still get results? ephedrine is still a possibility but only if i dont see significant fat loss.

----------


## thebrakes

bump

----------


## Freddy Boy

I was wondering if a 12 week cycle would be too long for using T3? I was thinking of ramping up to 100mcg/day with a long taper down period. Also, Clen , 2wks on, 2 wks off for the entire cycle. Based on the earlier formula, what would a dosing schedule look like?

Also, I am trying to lose bodyfat, but do not want to lose muscle as well. What would be a decebt AAS to stack in there to help me out with this concern?

----------


## TomsTwinTowers

week1 1 pill 2pills 2pills 3pills 4pills 4pills 4pills
week2 4pills 4pills 4pills 4pills 4pills 4pills 4pills
week3 4pills 4pillls 4pills 4pills 4pills 3pills 3pills
week4 3pills 3pills 3pills 2pills 2pills 2pills 2pills
week5 2pills 1pill 1pill 1pill 1pill 1pill 1pill
week6 1/2pill 1/2pill 1/2 pill 1/2pill 1/2pill 1/2pill 1/2pill
1/2pill 

total 111 pills @25mcg per pill

Or this may be brtter to read.

1/2/2/3/4/4/4/4/4/4/4/4/4/4/4/4/4/4/4/3/3/3/3/3/2/2/2/2/2/1/1/1/1/1/1/.5/.5/.5/.5/.5/.5/.5/.5

6 weeks total

Thanks

----------


## Massacre

Damnit, I'm a bit confused. Could be cause I'm tired.

----------


## drak

Hey guys, great thread.... I have a few questions... heres what I'm looking at...
I'm doing a 10wk cycle of Test-E 600MG/twice a week, followed by 2 weeks of test-prop at 875MG/week (125/day) then moving into PCT, where I'm not sure if I should take 50mg or 100mg of clomid a day, and I'm going to also take 20MG of nolvadex /day... but I also want to start my Clen /T3 cycle after the Prop. Right now I have a 56 day cycle of Clen, and a 42 day cycle of T3, do I need to have them the same length? Or is that fine?

Heres the Clen Cycle: (total: 56 days)
day 1: 20mcgs
day 2: 40mcgs
day 3: 60mcgs
day 4: 80mcgs
day 5: 100mcgs
day 6: 120mcgs
day 7-56: 140mcgs
day 15-21: 100mg benadryl everynite
day 35-42: 100mg benadryl everynite
day 1-56: 5g taurine ed

Heres my T3 Cycle: (total: 42 days)
Day 1: 25mcgs
Day 2: 50mcgs
Day 3: 75mcgs
Days 4-20: 100mcgs
Days 21-26: 75mcgs
Days 27-32: 50mcgs
Days 33-38: 25mcgs
Days 39-42: 12.5mcgs

Do I need to change anything? Or does this look good?
I'm 6'3" and weigh 190... I'm a little scared of this Thyroid thing, should I take anything for that?

Thanks!

----------


## TomsTwinTowers

> week1 1 pill 2pills 2pills 3pills 4pills 4pills 4pills
> week2 4pills 4pills 4pills 4pills 4pills 4pills 4pills
> week3 4pills 4pillls 4pills 4pills 4pills 3pills 3pills
> week4 3pills 3pills 3pills 2pills 2pills 2pills 2pills
> week5 2pills 1pill 1pill 1pill 1pill 1pill 1pill
> week6 1/2pill 1/2pill 1/2 pill 1/2pill 1/2pill 1/2pill 1/2pill
> 1/2pill 
> 
> total 111 pills @25mcg per pill
> ...



Hows this look ?

Thanks

----------


## tmjt21

drak is the 1st person to mention taurine....is everyone else taking 5g ED???

----------


## 2475

Great Info

----------


## 1_Grendel

tagged for quick reference

----------

